# Could a poisoned slingshot ammo take out deer or other bigger game?



## ShockleysWW4Slingbows (Jul 3, 2014)

Has anybody ever tried using something like a small steel ball with a hole, filled with poison and covered in something like wax?


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Don't even go there. Hunting deer with a slingshot is illegal in all 50 States. Poison spiked ammo is even more illegal.


----------

